# Backes & Müller BM6 Aktivlautsprecher Lautsprecherset Top



## Jr.T 2003 (1. Juli 2011)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ktivlautsprecher-lautsprecherset-top/30336773


----------



## Jr.T 2003 (20. Juli 2011)

Preisupdate auf 1000

(Kosten in dem Zustand teilweise 2200)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

